# GH over aas...



## mikeystrong (Jan 3, 2014)

Dont need anything super detailed here guys. To be honest i know little to nothing about GH. But i know its extremely popular among fitness and strength athletes. What does GH do that guys choose to do it over normal gear?


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 3, 2014)

They don't choose it over gear they run it alongside gear
Hgh tends to keep you leaner while cycling and tends to procure better results from aas that you are on
I don't think if you were to take just gh you'd have all that great of size gains
But I will also wait for another more knowledgable member to respond before you take my word as law


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jan 3, 2014)

I've been off cycle for fora while now and only on 100mgs of cyp for the the and 4iu of rips a day and I keep getting stronger.  I love love the addition of gh to my regimen.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 3, 2014)

well aas increase hgh, igf1 and not a super amount.  if you use pure peptides only your greatly increasing the amount of those substances which build muscle way better. I do agree on using side by side but I think some use individually. gh, igf, thyroid creates sick ass gains. 

Im not a guru so lets wait for one to chime in and school us; but we should do some more research in this forum.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 3, 2014)

lycan Venom said:


> well aas increase hgh, igf1 and not a super amount.  if you use pure peptides only your greatly increasing the amount of those substances which build muscle way better. I do agree on using side by side but I think some use individually. gh, igf, thyroid creates sick ass gains.
> 
> Im not a guru so lets wait for one to chime in and school us; but we should do some more research in this forum.



sometimes i try do research in this forum but (ready to hear me sound stupid?) all the shortened word confuse me. exmple= igf1, rips, lol it took me a couple onths of being on this site to figure out what npp was. thanks for the info tho man.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 3, 2014)

mikeystrong said:


> sometimes i try do research in this forum but (ready to hear me sound stupid?) all the shortened word confuse me. exmple= ifs, lol it took me a couple onths of being on this site to figure out what npp was. thanks for the info tho man.



Lol,  I know what you mean.   I still check my 11 year old daughters text messages,  but with all the acronyms,  I have no idea what the hell they are saying anyway.  Kind of like trying to decode some of ironbuilts posts.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 3, 2014)

human growth hormone (stimulates*growth,*cell*reproduction and regeneration and increase igf1)

sex hormone binding globulin (is binded to hormones and regulates the use, un binded <free> of shbg allows steroids to enter cells and activate growth which other wise wouldnt naturally happen with out exogenous hormones)

luteinizing hormone ( hormone produced by gonadotrop cells <pituitary>  that stimulates leydig cells to produce testosterone.

Insulin-like growth factor 1 (shuttles nutrients & incresses fast twitch/slow twitch muscle tissue=better than natural protien,clycogen etc. synthesis)

T3 & T4 are thyroid hormones (thermogenic fat burning)

Wikipedia it and find profiles.

aas do their own thing and barely raise any of the above which is why the new thing is to go straight to the source and just pump absurd exogenous amounts to build muscle much faster than aas can do.

 this should completely hit the nail on the spot dead on


----------



## BIGAINS (Jan 4, 2014)

GH keeps a person lean, faster healing of connective tissue and decreases risk of injury. Low doses is rejuvenating to skin and connective tissue and lets a person eat more while staying lean, and it seems to fill out the muscles a bit with water giving a leaner more 3d look. It only helps builds muscle if already on roids and it is combined with insulin. It is the 1+1+1 combo that works.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 4, 2014)

> . Kind of like trying to decode some of ironbuilts posts..
> 
> I was just told by fitnik13 today I talk back words ..lmao..
> You both can kicks rocks!    Its called Sasquathian Methodism.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 5, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> > . Kind of like trying to decode some of ironbuilts posts..
> >
> > I was just told by fitnik13 today I talk back words ..lmao..
> > You both can kicks rocks!    Its called Sasquathian Methodism.
> ...


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 5, 2014)

BIGAINS said:


> GH keeps a person lean, faster healing of connective tissue and decreases risk of injury. Low doses is rejuvenating to skin and connective tissue and lets a person eat more while staying lean, and it seems to fill out the muscles a bit with water giving a leaner more 3d look. It only helps builds muscle if already on roids and it is combined with insulin. It is the 1+1+1 combo that works.



Thats awesome guys! thanks! its becoming a bit more clear now.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 5, 2014)

lycan Venom said:


> human growth hormone (stimulates*growth,*cell*reproduction and regeneration and increase igf1)
> 
> sex hormone binding globulin (is binded to hormones and regulates the use, un binded <free> of shbg allows steroids to enter cells and activate growth which other wise wouldnt naturally happen with out exogenous hormones)
> 
> ...



That helped a SHITLOAD man!! thanks!!


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 5, 2014)

So one last little question here guys, Me being super new to this.. If i wanted to give it a try alongside a aas cycle. What would a beginner take? for example, when new guys ask me what aas to take when starting gear use i always say take it slow and start with test only and see how you react. So if a guy was trying to hit that 1+1+1 combo what would he start with?


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 5, 2014)

id say it depends on goals but I personaly  can't say, sorry... I think hgh, igf would be a good start though... but i like long stacked cycles when I do, and I go balls out when I can afford it... I think its all a matter of $ & dedication.


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 5, 2014)

Gh is something you can run year round without much health risk
It's best run for 3 months or more IMO


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 5, 2014)

honestly,  just like  steroids,  the best thing you can for yourself is research the compounds and decide based on your experience. take everyone's opinions with a grain of salt... im not a guru, pro body builder. scientist, scholar and neither is most of anyone else unless proven otherwise!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 5, 2014)

! ymmud .eurt & deirt . lobd & pyc tseT


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 5, 2014)

lmfao test cyp and dbol dummy tried and true yummy for my tummy


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 5, 2014)

U just gave magnus and Mikey the answer .. !ti mmaD. skciD ta skcor kcik nac htob yehT.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 5, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH after reading the first one i was going to post "are you fucking serious? does that actualy mean something?!?!" thats funny as hell IB.


----------



## BIGAINS (Jan 10, 2014)

If you are going to try the combo check out basskilleronline lots of good info there.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 10, 2014)

info here too. bssskiller is a member here as well.


----------

